

Professor developing Google Glass app - subhro
http://www.sc.edu/news/newsarticle.php?nid=6109&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=twitter#.UVCtur_sH6k

======
infoman
I have a voting going on for this app <http://glass-apps.org/insight-glass-
app> please rate this app idea there is also the paper describing how the app
works

